# sattel knackt/knarzt



## Joker (20. August 2005)

hi leute,
mein sattel knackt/knarzt   , wenn ich ihn am vorderen ende belaste oder am hinteren ende, das bringt mich bei jeder tour zur weißglut! auch wenn ich den sattel mit denhänden vorne oder hinten belaste knackt/kanrzt er. hat jemand von euch nen rat was ich dagegen tun kann bzw schon mal dasselbe problem gehabt! hab den sattel schon mehrmals verstellt, d.h. nach vorne oder hinten verschoben und dann anschließend die sattelklemmung so festgezogen wie ich konnte , dann ist für kurze zeit ruhe.
wiege auch nur 73-74 kg, am gewicht kanns ja nicht liegen! in zwischen löst sich an den sitzstreben des sattels auch der lack!!
danke!


----------



## yama (21. August 2005)

Welcher Sattel? Welche Stütze?

Knarzt der Sattel auch alleine, d.h wenn Du ihn auf den Boden legst und draufdrückst, oder nur an der Stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan1234 (21. August 2005)

Hi,

fette einfach die Kontaktstellen von Sattelstütze und Sattel ein wenig. Das Knacken ist damit meist behoben. Und versuche nicht, die Sattelklemmung so fest zu ziehen, wie du kannst. Sonst knackt es irgendwann mal richtig und das könnte schmerzhaft werden. Also mit gefühl anziehen.


----------



## Joscha (21. August 2005)

habe ich auch abundzu son knarrren am sattel/sattelstange ... ursache ist immer dreck im an den kontakt stellen, also säubern fetten und fertig


----------



## Kayn (21. August 2005)

nimmste einfach ein bisschen schweineschmalz und fettest alles damit


----------



## dueckr (21. August 2005)

Zusätzlich noch die Aufnahme der Metallbügel am Sattel mit Sprühöl einsprühen. Also praktisch den Übergang von Metall und Kunststoff/Carbon.


----------



## Joker (22. August 2005)

danke werde mal alles reinigen und dann einfetten! brauch ich ein spezielles fett?


----------



## LB2 (22. August 2005)

Kupferpaste soll nicht schlecht sein. (KFZ-Handel)


----------



## Pilli (22. August 2005)

Sprühwachs / Wachsspray


----------



## ede z. (22. August 2005)

LB2 schrieb:
			
		

> Kupferpaste soll nicht schlecht sein. (KFZ-Handel)


Ja, nach meiner Erfahrung hält gerade bei den Kontaktstellen Sallel/Stütze die Wirkung von Kupferpaste deutlich länger an als von anderem Fett.


----------



## exxxe (23. August 2005)

dueckr schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich noch die Aufnahme der Metallbügel am Sattel mit Sprühöl einsprühen. Also praktisch den Übergang von Metall und Kunststoff/Carbon.



Den Tip hab ich auch von meinem Händler.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (24. August 2005)

also bei mir hat einfaches auseinanderschrauben und reinigen geholfen


----------



## Cunelli (24. August 2005)

Bei meinem letzten Sattel (XO) war ein Kunststoff-Kantenschutz angeschraubt. Der hat auch immer geknackt. Als ich da etwas Fett druntergemacht hatte, war auch Ruhe. 

So long, 
Phil


----------



## ralf8999 (4. August 2020)

Kontrolliere mal die Verbindung zwischen Sattel und Sattelstange.
Bei mir waren an den Schrauben jeweils ein Plättchen mit Verzahnung, die waren runter.
Nun ist mit einer neuen Verbindung Ruhe.


----------



## --- (4. August 2020)

ralf8999 schrieb:


> Kontrolliere mal die Verbindung zwischen Sattel und Sattelstange.
> Bei mir waren an den Schrauben jeweils ein Plättchen mit Verzahnung, die waren runter.
> Nun ist mit einer neuen Verbindung Ruhe.


Guten Morgen!


----------

